# [SOLVED] 80080005 error when attempting to update vista



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have vista ultimate 64bit, and as of a few month ago my computer suddenly stopped updating, and that is a real problem because i need it to update so i can play some games i bought. I get the 80080005 error whenever i search for updates using windows update, if anyone has any possible solutions i would love them. (searched around for any solution and couldn't find any that worked for me.)


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Is more information Needed?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Are you sure the error is *80080005* -- or could it be *80070005*

If 0x8007005 = memory access violation, i.e. "Access Denied"

Do you have an Internet Security app installed w/ 3rd party firewall, e.g., NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc...?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Im sure it is 80080005


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

have you ever heard of 80080005 errorcode for windows update?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Yes, there is an error 0x80080005, similar to the 0x80070005 - 

See this area > 1/2-way down -



> Windows could not start the Background Intelligent Transfer service on the local computer. For more information, review the system event log. If this is a non-Microsoft service, contact the service vendor and refer to service-specific error code -2147467243. (0x80080005)
> This error message is similar to the "Error 5: Access is Denied" error message. To resolve this problem, follow the steps described in the "Error 5: Access is Denied" section.


kb910337 --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/910337

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

I tried and i still have the same problem except it searches for a very long time than gives me the error


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Are you logged onto user-admin account or hidden-admin account?

Check and see - 
START | Run | cmd | type *whoami /user*

What are the last digits of the SID?

-500 = hidden admin
-100x = user admin

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

it ends in 1006 so im assuming that is a user admin. I have a feeling that i have some corrupted or missing .dll files do you know how i can check and replace those?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Run the System File Checker/ repair utility - SFC -


START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | type/ paste the following:


```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ayman250 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

I actually just upgraded to windows 7 with a fresh install and its amazing no more update problems or any problems at all thank you for posting.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 80080005 error when attempting to update vista*

Thank you for posting back.

Keep an eye on Windows Updates in the future --> www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

